# Do you and your chi's have an Instagram?!



## DEEVUHH (Nov 4, 2012)

I would LOVE to follow you guys! We are at http://instaprof.appspot.com/profile/deevuhh 

Please feel free to follow us on Instagram  the fur children and I are super excited to see who else is on! 


.:.:.:.:. SoCal Purebred .:.:.:.:.


----------



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

NO I keep meaning to do this and forget. I should have some time tomorrow maybe I can get things set up.


----------



## ChelsieMcGinley (Oct 28, 2012)

I do with tons of pictures of my babies 

Chelsiemcginley 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HazardSports (Jan 12, 2013)

My Chihuahua and I have Instagram - follow us and we will follow back - no Chi left behind !


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Yep we are at melilw


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

ChelsieMcGinley said:


> I do with tons of pictures of my babies
> 
> Chelsiemcginley
> 
> ...


Followed


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

...


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MoeTonka (Jan 17, 2013)

Me and Tonka have an Instagram. But it's shared so I post both our pics haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoeTonka (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh and mines MoeTonka 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi mine is lisafoster2510 but I post all kinds of pics not just of Lola.


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

well im obviously thick
what is an instagram please


----------



## louie (Mar 28, 2013)

mikestrocchia


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Mines is: christina_tiny_penny it is share but most pics are of them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I had to make a new account. My old one wouldn't let me post pics anymore. 

Meli8899

I always follow back!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

maj said:


> well im obviously thick
> what is an instagram please


It's an app that you can share pictures with other people. It's alot of fun!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

louie said:


> mikestrocchia


Following 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Tiny said:


> Mines is: christina_tiny_penny it is share but most pics are of them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Following 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

ChelsieMcGinley said:


> I do with tons of pictures of my babies
> 
> Chelsiemcginley
> 
> ...


Following 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

MoeTonka said:


> Oh and mines MoeTonka
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Requested 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Missygal said:


> I had to make a new account. My old one wouldn't let me post pics anymore.
> 
> Meli8899
> 
> ...


Lol no wonder you added me 2 times! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Meg&Titus (Feb 15, 2013)

I have one its themeaganwest but I've been thinking of starting one just for Titus haha it sounds ridiculous but he's just too cute not to have one. I'm about to look for all of y'all 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello Hello, I Have gone through and followed all you lovely lot, feel free to follow me and basil, with plenty of food and scenery shots, we are Alulacheery - Instagram


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

I do holliesx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

I do! It's blossom116! Lots of Sonny photos!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Alula said:


> Hello Hello, I Have gone through and followed all you lovely lot, feel free to follow me and basil, with plenty of food and scenery shots, we are Alulacheery - Instagram


We've had a name change to something a bit more suitable for us both we are now Jem_and_BasilDawg and you can find us here - Instagram


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I just now made an instagram account for JUST my Chi pics, since I post so many (and I already hold back) I didn't wanna look crazy, so I made a separate one JUST for the people who like seeing pics of my Chis.. 

My user name is mama2chis .. everyone add me!!


----------



## Mayahuel (Aug 2, 2013)

Hiya everyone  please feel free to add me eli_cristina_g can't wait to follow all chi mommy's 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

Aw, I don't have an iPhone & already had instagram envy - this post has just made it worse, boohoo! :laughing1:


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey! Finally got an Instagram account! All sorts of random pics on there but some of Roxy if you want to add us? Sarahshopbird is my user name on there xx


----------

